# Range Rover Evoque



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone had one? Any issues or problems to look out for?
After missing her old Range Rover Sport my other half is hankering for an Evoque now. We went to look at the local dealership yesterday and she's seen one or two that she's on the brink of signing for (she'll only have white or black :roll: ). We're looking around the 2012-2014 mark which I think is the 2.2 diesel (the 2.0 diesel being the newer engines I think?).
MPG isn't too far short of what we're getting from the TT TDi at the moment (allegedly) so that's not too much of a deciding factor and maybe a remap would help as well. 
We're off back tomorrow to talk figures and maybe take one out. Any thoughts, experiences?
Edited to add: I *did* try and talk her into a nice TTRS while we were at the Audi dealership but, looking at the rear seats she said they were no bigger than the ones in the Carrera S she had. Valid point. They're only really big enough for dwarfs and amputee's and the kids are a lot bigger now. Why do women have to be practical all the time? :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Mighty Tee and Barton TT have or did have one 

search.php?keywords=Evoque&terms=all&author=&sc=1&sf=all&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I bought a 64 plate Dynamic Lux Evoque about a month ago, as a car for my other half to drive. It has the same 2.2 Diesel engine you're looking at. So far I'm really impressed, it's a very well spec'd car, even has a duel view TV which is pretty cool. Don't expect much I terms of MPG, she's averaging low to mid 30s, but does plenty of short journeys which of course doesn't help. It feels much more nippy than I expected given the quoted 0-60, the engine does have quiet a large amount of torque. Less room in the back and the boot than I expected. Infotainment system has plenty of features, but does feel a little dated.

Was a pretty expensive way to get full use of my TTS back though!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Still got mine 5 years on its been the best car i've ever had.TT is hardly used now done less than 300 miles over the last 12 months.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have had my (MY13) Dynamic Lux since Jan 14, having bought it at 8 months old. It has the 2.2 diesel (Ford Transit based) engine with the 6 speed auto box.

My thoughts, I have had a number of niggles with the car, having said that all fixed under warranty or 100% goodwill (new haldex controller which went at 40 months old), with the exception of the left hand steering buttons which randomly dont work - seem to be related to having the headlights on. The other thing is the boot is surprisingly small. Having said all of this I love the Evoque and would buy another (or Velar/RRS/Jag F-Pace). My dealer is Guy Salmon Portsmouth who have been excellent although other dealers (same with Audi dealers) dont seem to be so hot on their CS.

MPG - around town I get 29mpg +/-1, longer runs I get 33 to 36 mpg (wife will get up to 38mpg) which I consider to be good. Note the newer 9 speed box is more economical with figures of mid 40mpg on long runs being common.

Tyre wear, fronts did 26k, the rears are still very serviceable at 33k (@ 4mm ish) - Pirelli (Contis perhaps less mielage).

Options: Power Tail Gate, Reversing Camera are musts, the TV is an expensive wait of time

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys and it seems pretty much a positive response overall then. 
Yesterday she decided that she needs to think a little more as she says now "Do we really *need* one?" hence not popping back there again today. Today she says "Yes, I think we do". FFS woman make your mind up! So we'll pop in again through the week. 
Downside is that the TT will probably be traded in and if so, a massive hit due to mileage and depreciation  
Upside is I might just be acquiring a good mate's 'slightly warmed over' Impreza Type-R for the point and squirt fun  
Thanks for all the responses guys and I'll update if there's anything applicable.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

R_TTS said:


> Less room in the back and the boot than I expected.


Yes, we were very surprised at that given the overall size of the vehicle. Opening the rear door showed the legroom to be a lot smaller than expected. The older shape Sport 'looks' smaller but had a lot more room. Bizarre.



barton TT said:


> Still got mine 5 years on its been the best car i've ever had.TT is hardly used now done less than 300 miles over the last 12 months.


The sun's coming soon, you'll soon have that roof down! 8) (That's the bit I'll miss [smiley=bigcry.gif] )



mighTy Tee said:


> It has the 2.2 diesel (*Ford Transit based*) engine with the 6 speed auto box.
> 
> (new *haldex* controller which went at 40 months old)
> 
> Tyre wear, fronts did 26k, the rears are still very serviceable at 33k (@ 4mm ish) - Pirelli (Contis perhaps less mielage).


I didn't realise it was Transit based, should be a pretty tough and durable lump then I imagine.
So the 4WD is Haldex? Another thing I didn't know. Just when I thought we wouldn't have the haldex worries, here it is again! Lol 
The tyres on the TT are 19"s so we're probably looking at similar prices (or cheaper hopefully) on an Evoque. The wear on that doesn't seem too bad to be fair compared to the TT.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The new 2.0 ltr with the 9 speed box in the Evoque was launched Aug 2014 its the engine JLR make at Wolverhampton. The old engine was was a Ford come PSA affair.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

We have a coupe.

Faults...

Body control module.
Window motor
Haldex failure 
Heated steering wheel not worked for a while now 
Mpg is about 30 long term. Likes to eat rear brakes. Really quite small inside.

Plus points are it looks fantastic. It is very torquey. From the lights it lunges forward so you
Don't even have to be in the right lane ;-) Its a nice place to
Sit and steers really nicely and is remarkably agile for the type of vehicle it is. Recently changed the tyres to Pirelli p zero after two sets of conti cross contact and it is sooo much better and quieter. Oh and a race chip pro gives it Welcome extra shove!


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Interesting. So no worse than most other cars really I guess. It's still on the cards, just finding the time to get back there and talk figures. Pirelli's are a good choice, I think that's what we put on the TT last year and they're a great tyre. She's talking about possibly putting bigger rims on it if she gets it (she had 22"s on the Sport) so it may be down to what's available in any wheel/tyre package deals.
What happens with a haldex failure? It's still drive-able to get you home, right? Or are you stuck at the roadside waiting for recovery?
I've contemplated chipping or remapping but I've heard the 'chip's' aren't very good for the engine longevity due to how they work whereas the map is, well, 'mapped' for that specific car. Something to look into I think


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Still drivable just front wheel drive only. all covered under warranty


----------



## Nelka (Apr 27, 2011)

Mrs had one for 2 years. Nice car & as mentioned a nice place to sit. We had ivory leather & the pano roof which really lifted the interior.

About 38mpg from memory & only fault was a new infotainment unit under warranty (a grand if you're paying!  )

Incidentally - we got a Land Rover off-road experience chucked in as part of the deal. It is remarkably good off-road even on road tyres. Basically did everything that the Vogue, etc could do when ground clearance wasn't an issue.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I like the idea of the off road experience, may have to look into that at some point Nelka 

Well we popped there again today, purely to see if they still had a white one in that we'd looked at the previous time but unfortunately (or maybe fortunately) it was gone. After specifying to the salesman that she wanted a white, 5 door, automatic and non-black wheels, he scoured the available ones at all of their depots. Whilst working out p-ex values on the TT (which we declined   ) we had another look outside and she spotted one I'd seen earlier an took quite a fancy to it. So much so that she just said "I'll have that one". It's a fair bit more than we were originally intending to pay but it's a 2014 Dynamic 2.2, 9 speed auto with panoramic roof, two-tone leather, sat nav, rear camera, etc etc. Yes I know. It's not white. And it has black wheels. :roll: 
Should be here Friday, maybe Monday as it had just come in and was awaiting prep/checks etc. We should have had a test drive really but she never bothers.
The interior might not be to everyone's liking but we/she loves it.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Congratulations Stiff, looks great and nearly identical to ours, apart from the red seats. We tinted the windows and painted the wheels black after we got the car, I think it works really well with that colour. Orkney grey isn't it?


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks R_TTS, it is indeed Orkney grey. I think it was the black wheels and black roof/tints that actually persuaded her (as well as the interior). Considering she didn't want black wheels or a black roof, we both agreed that it works really well with this colour and makes it look a little more aggressive. Neither of us are that keen on the grille but not sure if the later honeycomb style will fit - I think they may be a slightly different fitment on the facelift. She also prefers the front lettering in black so that might be on the cards too. And a remap once I've looked a bit more into it. It's the 190 so a good starting point to work from.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice, (except not keen on two tone leather), I also have Orkney and changed the front and rear Range Rover lettering to black which with silver wheels really sets the car off and would probably look even better on yours. Make sure you get curved lettering as the bonnet is curved.

http://www.powerfuluk.com/vehicles/rang ... ering.html


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks mighTy Tee, and good shout on the curved bonnet too - I would have probably bought flat lettering, lol


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks good! I think that's the route we'll be going down. Thanks for posting


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Powerful U.K. Have LED tail lights that look great too.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah I do really like the look of those LED's. I'm not sure they'll be as bright as the OEM units but they do look good in the pictures.
I'm rather liking the look of the convertible units but I reckon they'll be pretty pricey!


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

barton TT said:


> Still got mine 5 years on its been the best car i've ever had.TT is hardly used now done less than 300 miles over the last 12 months.


Has it been reliable in those 5 years?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Stiff said:


> Yeah I do really like the look of those LED's. I'm not sure they'll be as bright as the OEM units but they do look good in the pictures.
> I'm rather liking the look of the convertible units but I reckon they'll be pretty pricey!


They are every bit as bright as OEM. No issues


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

qooqiiu said:


> They are every bit as bright as OEM. No issues


That sounds promising although the other half likes the look of the cabrio ones better. Ironically, they are actually just the facelift ones from 2015-on and around the same price as the aftermarket LED's at the mo. We might look at facelifting all round (lights/bumpers) at some point but not just yet. Twin (aftermarket) shark fins on order and some black Land Rover wheel centre caps too as the silver ones look a bit odd with the black wheels. Black lettering will be next on the list.

We picked the car up on Wednesday as they were fitting new tyres all round (different makes on front to the back though, not sure why) and new discs all round too so they should all last a while  Must say I've been pretty impressed with it, especially all the toys and stuff. Favourites are the 'ambient light' colour change options and the puddle lights with the Evoque logo emitting onto the floor  
As mentioned earlier, they're quite quick for a heavy lump! Quicker than I expected but the box could be better really, it just feels 'lazy' for want of a better expression. I m must have caught a paddle earlier too as it sat there in second and I had to change gear manually still I next stopped. There's maybe a button somewhere that I could have used to switch it back to auto on the move but I couldn't find it while driving, lol :roll: 
And they are pretty small in the back. I could only get one shoe-box in at a time and had to do another 35 mile round trip for the other one :lol:


----------

